# Have you seen any of these bumper stickers in your area?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been looking on cars for weeks now with no success.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Nope, 

just this one...


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I saw this one the other day:


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I did see one recently that said "If You're Going To Ride My Ass, At Least Pull My Hair"


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

My favorite that I've seen so far: "Jesus is Coming. Quick, look busy!"


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Methuselah said:


> I've been looking on cars for weeks now with no success.


LOL... damn it, I need to get that for my car!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd put it on a school bus.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Methuselah said:


> I've been looking on cars for weeks now with no success.


Ya, I saw one but a dude was driving the van.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm a dude but I'm still going to get that sticker!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The roads would be quieter if you got one that said, "Honk if you Got a Blowjob today".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I got honked at least twice a day, since everyone is "busy busy busy" and no one gives way even if I have right of way - I cut in all the time and get honked, it's the only way to get anyway in my city! 

With that sticker whenever I got honked I can just go "Fk off, I'm not a poofter" lol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I already have this for my car:










However I don't have damage on my rear thus far... probably because of that sticker


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

What about people that put those balls on the bottom of their trucks.
Swinging balls.

Gross.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> What about people that put those balls on the bottom of their trucks.
> Swinging balls.
> 
> Gross.


*Hey, Jelly: You talkin' about these?

I've been told that having a pair of these on your truck are sheer magnets for cop cars!*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Can't blame the ute for having balls, sterilisation is vehicle abuse you know!

What you see as gross, God sees as perfect!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Can't blame the ute for having balls, sterilisation is vehicle abuse you know!
> 
> What you see as gross, God sees as perfect!



*Amen, Random!*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, Jelly: You talkin' about these?*




Yep.  Lol


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, Jelly: You talkin' about these?
> 
> I've been told that having a pair of these on your truck are sheer magnets for cop cars!*


Truck Balls = I own a meth lab!


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

arbitrator said:


> *Hey, Jelly: You talkin' about these?
> 
> I've been told that having a pair of these on your truck are sheer magnets for cop cars!*


I know it says "Gator" but these have been outlawed in Florida after they began showing up too anatomically correct... veins, color etc. Now most of the ******** weld some big "nuts" to a chain and let'm swing.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Truck Nuts a No-No in South Carolina*

*A 65 year-old South Carolina woman was charged with the display of "truck-nuts" on her pickup truck back in 2011, was fined $445 for which she had to post that amount to make bail. The trial has been delayed three times, all by the State, who keeps seeking delays but refuses to drop the case.

The case may well end up being forwarded to U.S. District Court as it is preeminently a First Amendment/Freedom of Speech case. The State of South Carolina has spent countless thousands of dollars to keep this statute alive on their state books!

Doesn't the State of South Carolina have a backlog of criminals to catch and prosecute rather than harrassing an elderly lady?*


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> Doesn't the State of South Carolina have a backlog of criminals to catch and prosecute rather than harassing an elderly lady?


Revenue enhancement. The funny thing about local government is that once they get it in their craw that something's for revenue enhancement they won't ever put any instance of it down. Even if it winds up costing them thousands.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

arbitrator said:


> Doesn't the State of South Carolina have a backlog of criminals to catch and prosecute rather than harrassing an elderly lady?


Of course not, catching criminals and prosecuting them yields far less revenue


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *Truck Nuts a No-No in South Carolina*
> 
> *A 65 year-old South Carolina woman was charged with the display of "truck-nuts" on her pickup truck back in 2011, was fined $445 for which she had to post that amount to make bail. The trial has been delayed three times, all by the State, who keeps seeking delays but refuses to drop the case.
> 
> ...


Can you imagine explaining WHY you have to go to court again... "My truck nuts" :rofl:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Can you imagine explaining WHY you have to go to court again... "My truck nuts" :rofl:


*One of the legal conundrums that the State of South Carolina is facing with them allowing the Confederate Flag to be openly displayed in the state. Since many consider that, in and of itself, as being offensive, the arresting officer ~ the police chief could be asked that under cross examination, placing him in "damned if you do, damned if you don't" situation. Either way, he ain't gonna come out of it smelling good. 

One seasoned trial lawyer intoned that for those nuts to be ruled obscene, they would have to greatly resemble a human male's true anatomical dimensions, saying that if he were personally cross-examining the arresting officer, with the bull-nuts in hand, he would be fair game in asking the officer if his own personal anotomy was that big. If he says "yes," then the defense can summarily make a motion for him to lower his trousers in private for the jury to duly examine. If he says "no," then he can be asked if he has ever seen human testicles that big, where he saw them, why he saw them, and who they belonged to. Either way, the State doesn't stand a snowballs chance in hell of prevailing!

Truth be told, the state doesn't want to dismiss the charges because of the countless fines they're raking in by those folks summarily arrested for showing their bull-nuts in public, who don't want to fight the state or county, and go ahead and shell out the $445 fine to the county. That's the State's whole rationale in stonewalling ~ for them, it's money in the bank!

When the defendent's lawyer finally petitions the Court of Jurisdiction or the Appellate Court that the State is in violation of offering the defendent a speedy trial, then the state must either immediately comply, drop all charges, or argue the merits either in pretrial before the original court of jurisdiction, or can argue them before the court of appeals provided that defendent has concern that the former court is in any way potentially prejudiced and has shown bad faith in prolonging the trial without just causation.

The State is hanging their hat on a very vague statute that controls "obscene bumper stickers," not taking into due consideration that any of these would be summarily struck down in the Federal Court system by virtue of the First Amendment free speech clause; the same clause that allows the States of South Carolina and Alabama to allow the Confederate Stars and Bars to be flown publicly in those venues.*


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

NC offers a vanity plate with the Confederate battle flag on the left side for the Sons of the Confederacy as one of the hundreds of special groups who've been able to petition the state for inclusion.


----------

